
Show HN: Automatically Index the Top 20 Cryptocurrencies by Market Cap - haggenballs
<i>TLDR: Got sick of manually managing a cryptocurrency index so I made an algo bot that does it for you.</i><p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hodlbot.io" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hodlbot.io</a><p>Over the Christmas break I realized I was spending close to 5 hours a month manually rebalancing my portfolio of ~20 cryptocurrencies weighted by market cap.<p>I got sick of that pretty quickly so I decided to make a bot that uses Binance’s API to automatically handle that.<p>A few months later, I’m releasing the hosted version of the bot. Now anyone can put their trade-only API keys into HodlBot, and it will automatically trade into the top 20 cryptos. It will also handle monthly rebalancing automatically.<p><i>What does the algorithm do?</i><p>The algorithm takes the top 20 coins and assign each coin a % allocation based on their weighted market capitalization.<p>Then it caps every coin to be at most 10% of the total portfolio value. Anything above 10% gets redistributed to all the coins below by weighted market capitalization until the entire sum of the portfolio adds up to 100%.<p><i>What do I need to get started?</i><p>1. Binance Account
2. Binance Trade-only API Keys
3. $200 in cryptocurrencies<p><i>How much are Binance transaction fees on monthly rebalancing</i><p>Average transaction fees were 0.26% over a 3-year period.<p><i>How much does it cost?</i><p>For the first month it’s $1. Afterwards it’s $10 per month. No % fees.<p><i>How can I trust HodlBot with my API keys?</i><p>We encrypt the keys on our end. Also we don&#x27;t require withdrawal permissions, just trade-only.<p>In the next month we’re releasing a version of the app that never stores API keys server-side and only executes trades in the browser. After that, we’ll be releasing an electron app so you can store your API keys on your local computer.<p><i>More Info</i><p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@AnthonytXie&#x2F;hodlbot-cryptocurrency-investing-on-autopilot-dce2e4c9a7f7" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@AnthonytXie&#x2F;hodlbot-cryptocurrency-inves...</a>
======
haggenballs
Hey guys. Founder of HodlBot here.

A few months ago I saw a Hacker News post about the new Coinbase Index Fund. A
lot of comments were complaining about shitty Coinbase’s index fund of 4 coins
was. So I commented on the post about HodlBot and got 500 sign-ups (thank you
guys). That gave me the courage to quit my job and start working on this full-
time.

HodlBot is live now. I'm back and happy to answer any questions.

